
Why working on a side project is your best move as a developer - lenaparis
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/why-working-on-a-side-project-is-your-best-move-as-a-developer-3b5b68035ac6
======
sAbakumoff
Working on a side project that you will also actively use makes it much more
attractive! Example : I play no limit holdem at my spare time and I am really
disappointed that the majority of poker software is for windows only. So I am
trying to develop the web-version of
Flopzilla([http://www.flopzilla.com](http://www.flopzilla.com)) by using
modern tech - angular on the front-end, python for the back-end, et cetera.

~~~
wisebit
That's really cool! I used PokerStrategy's equity calculator for a long time
and must have thought "hey, I should build one of those to learn how Monte
Carlo works" around 100 times.

------
j00pY
I've found that my perfect balance is just 30 mins a night, 4 nights a week.

Its a short enough session that I can fit it in without resenting having to do
it and miss out on family stuff.

I normally go into the session thinking that I cannot be bothered but usually
walk away having enjoyed it and I definitely feel the benefit of it at work.

------
droidist2
I'd much rather see people doing side projects than studying Cracking the Code
Interview.

~~~
robodale
Agree! I bought that book (Cracking the Coding Interview) just to see what the
fuss was about it. That thing is massive, dense, and has enough sample
problems to keep a person busy for hundreds of hours...

Those hundreds of hours are way better spent building a side project...and
will speak volumes more than trudging through a book to help you "hack" the
technical interview.

~~~
kookoopuffs
This is the struggle and the reality of the competition. You have CTCI and
leecode on top of that. Plus, to stand out with recruiters, you also want to
contribute to open source code and/or have side projects. All of this on top
of full-time school and a part-time job was extremely overwhelming. Now that
I'm working full-time it's much more manageable.

Also, luck is hugely important during the interview process of your
interviewer and the questions you get.

------
davman
I'd love to be able to think of a side project I'm actually enthused to work
on. I don't know if I'm burning out but nothing really seems interesting
enough to me to put the effort in.

~~~
tcbawo
I highly recommend taking up a musical instrument, learning a new language, or
training for a 5k/marathon.

~~~
davman
I should definitely try and get fit. Music and languages are beyond me
unfortunately!

~~~
tcbawo
I thought so too, but it's rewarding to make progess!

------
norco
I have yet to find a personal project which I am legitimately interested in
doing. Time and time again I'll simply start the project, do 30-60 minutes and
then never look at it again. The whole process isn't something I find
enjoyable unless I'm working with someone else.

A difficult problem I come across in work is something I cannot bare to do in
my spare time, and it's rather annoying as I used to really enjoy programming
when I didn't know how to do it.

~~~
borplk
I spent a lot of time looking at sites like betalist and producthunt in hopes
of finding some interesting projects.

But they all seem so forced and artificial and hype marketing garbage.

Reading online discussions I get the impression that everyone's working on
such useful products but I'm not seeing the projects around.

